# DS #1727: My Word Coach: Improve Your Vocabulary (USA)



## shaunj66 (Nov 24, 2007)

^^ndsrelease-2527^^


----------



## KeYbLaDeXaLcHeMi (Nov 24, 2007)

volume 2?


----------



## Volsfan91 (Nov 24, 2007)

Damn, I don't think the Language coach games are ever going to be dumped.


----------



## M0nk3yM4n (Nov 24, 2007)

I agree man, I don't understand how Hannah Montana gets dumped in .8 seconds after release but a few weeks after the language games are released we are still waiting for that foreign goodness.....


----------



## Saylient_Dreams (Nov 24, 2007)

Didn't know other people were waiting for the foreign language ones too lol. I hope they get dumped as well. Seeing this get dumped gives me hope for the others to get dumped.


----------



## Tatsurou (Nov 24, 2007)

Been playing the UK dump but still waiting for Spanish!


----------



## Volsfan91 (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm really waiting on the French one becaues I could use a little practice for my French I class.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Nov 24, 2007)

What's a cabby berry and why do I need to 'prove it?


----------



## Taras (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> What's a cabby berry and why do I need to 'prove it?



Oh, that _has _to be British.


----------



## Lumstar (Nov 25, 2007)

WTF? A thread on GBAtemp that isn't all "Does it work on PAL?" by the fellow members from Europe? This is a strange sight indeed.


----------



## SomeGuyGG (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(theclaw @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> WTF? A thread on GBAtemp that isn't all "Does it work on PAL?" by the fellow members from Europe? This is a strange sight indeed.



Because it isn't a Wii release.


----------



## jink84 (Nov 25, 2007)

so how's the game guys?


----------



## Arkansaw (Nov 25, 2007)

this is not exactly a new game....I would stick with the eur release


----------



## Alastair (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(theclaw @ Nov 24 2007 said:


> WTF? A thread on GBAtemp that isn't all "Does it work on PAL?" by the fellow members from Europe? This is a strange sight indeed.


It happens in PAL threads when our games come out before yours do as well.


----------



## Jei (Nov 25, 2007)

Enough with those Word Coach games... the face drawn on the cover freaks me out


----------



## Arm73 (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Jei @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> Enough with those Word Coach games... the face drawn on the cover freaks me out




It actually reminds me of the GBAtemp Mascot........


----------



## Gestahl (Nov 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Volsfan91 @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> I'm really waiting on the French one becaues I could use a little practice for my French I class.


The French Word Coach game has been already released: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=65140.


----------



## wzeroc (Nov 25, 2007)

umm...i think he's thinking about My French Coach, of which i'm also waiting in anticipation...


----------



## Trulen (Nov 25, 2007)

Yowza.
Tried this game because my dad saw it on TV and said he'd be interested in it.

Boy does it make you feel like a moron.
Buncha words in there that I don't know!


----------



## seracrux (Nov 25, 2007)

guys, is there a difference between this and the european version?


----------



## Kaan (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Jei @ Nov 25 2007 said:


> Enough with those Word Coach games... the face drawn on the cover freaks me out


too bad now it will haunt you at night O_O booooooh booh then he will eat your face and rip out your little, and give it to fosters home of imagination land where evil babies will  use it to regain teh(not the) power from teh teletubbies again


----------



## Tooneesot (Feb 24, 2009)

how to find international airfares  Cool stuff -  airline tickets to england This website about  inside  flights from croatia .as a result of .could big island flight deals .flights to travel  under  bargain airline flights  airline schedule israel This is Before  first class discount airline tickets .


----------

